# Is it possible to breed a Hybrid Gourami?



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey guys I just got done sexing my 8 gourami's it turns out that I have all male Opaline gourami's and I have 3 female and 1 male golden gourami. i was wondering is it possible to have the opal and and goldens mate with each other? I have been searching all over the web and there's nothing on the matter. I am pretty sure its not possible but maybe my golden's might have babies. But it would be pretty amazing if its possible.

oh, also my opals are quite large around 2 inches and my goldens look to be around an inch. I don't know how big a gourami needs to be for it to be ready to mate? 

Thanks!


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Jim Dombrowski said:


> Hey guys I just got done sexing my 8 gourami's it turns out that I have all male Opaline gourami's and I have 3 female and 1 male golden gourami. i was wondering is it possible to have the opal and and goldens mate with each other? I have been searching all over the web and there's nothing on the matter. I am pretty sure its not possible but maybe my golden's might have babies. But it would be pretty amazing if its possible.
> 
> oh, also my opals are quite large around 2 inches and my goldens look to be around an inch. I don't know how big a gourami needs to be for it to be ready to mate?
> 
> Thanks!


You know, I would not bank on any breeding going on. However in nature we hear about hybrids all the time like grizzy/polar bears mixing it up and all. So it's not impossible! Just really rare. 

If you're really trying to get them to mate just pop them in their own breeding tank and see if any sparks fly. But I wouldn't get my hopes up too high unless you find Google telling you stories about other people's successes with this. 

But good luck!


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

yeh i think i kinda gave up on it. it wasnt working out


----------

